# Discución sobre distintos encoders



## tiago (Jul 4, 2010)

Me gustaria escuchar vuestra opinión sobre éste encoder: http://www.pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm

Gracias y Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Jul 4, 2010)

¿El encoder de pira.cz es el de veronica? :O

Cuanto "pira"teo...


----------



## tiago (Jul 4, 2010)

Me equivoqué con el titulo, le he comunicado a los moderadores que lo corrijan.
saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 4, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> ¿El encoder de pira.cz es el de veronica? :O
> 
> Cuanto "pira"teo...





			
				tiago dijo:
			
		

> Me equivoqué con el titulo, le he comunicado a los moderadores que lo  corrijan.
> saludos.



Pues es una pena, viendo lo bien que funciona el transmisor de 1W seguro que su codificador funcionaría igual de bien.


----------



## tiago (Jul 4, 2010)

No,No,No ... si quieres el Veronica coder está posteado con PCB y todo, antes lo he visto, pero ahora no lo encuentro.Pero no es el mismo que el que tengo yo.
Yo tengo el esquema del  encoder de Veronica y la distribución de componentes del manual de Veronica Kits
Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 4, 2010)

El primer esquema que subiste que del verónica también, lo veo mejor que estos dos presentados aca.


----------



## tiago (Jul 4, 2010)

¿Este?  ...

             ...Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 4, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Este?  ...
> 
> ...Saludos.



Exactamente (15 caracteres)

Saludos


----------



## vlayo (Mar 21, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Exactamente (15 caracteres)
> 
> Saludos



una pregunta que difencia hay entre el cd4066 y el cd 4016?

gracias.


----------



## tiago (Mar 21, 2012)

Parece que la arquitectura de los switch en el 4016 es mas simple, echa una ojeada a las hojas de datos, ahí lo tienes todo.

Saludos.


----------

